# Not sure what to do



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not sure if I should let my Yosi sleep with the rest of the girls. Theydo get along well , some butting , but never to extreme . Usually when they are eat their hay ,but I know that's normal.once everybody gets their proper place they all eat together. So no problems there 
I did keep her in her own stall , she can see everybody and they can touch noses too. But with the weather getting real cold , low teens tonight , I would rather see her snuggle up with thebest of them. She does this everyday when they all go in the barn and lay down , and there hasn't been any problems .
In the beginning I used to keep her with Lilly , but Lilly really doesn't want to be away from the others , so I stopped doing that and Yosi has been absolutely fine alone. But Im thinking it might be better for hr to keep warm with them all together sharing body heat. Am I thinking to much into this or should I just keep her alone in a well bedded stall ?
I'm afraid of one of the girls butting her into the water buckets and she gets wet ad I would find the worst in the morning......I'm a worrier ,I know.
But that's just me. Is she ok on her own in such cold weather ?
The barn is warm , but still ........idk


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why are you keeping her separate? I can't remember.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Because I was afraid they would be mean to her. I figured in the beginning when I first got her , it would be safe ,idk..
My hubs thinks she would be better off with the herd


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What does everyone else do ?
Am I being a over protective mom ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would put her with the herd. As long as she isn't a baby and they are all adults. Or if she at least has a place to hide from adults if she is a kid. But I bet things will be ok once it is dark.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she prego? Is she "new"?
Its pretty normal for skirmishes. The only time I get concerned is if a prego is getting rammed on the right side in belly AND against a bldg.
All other hits are pretty inconsequential.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I figured . When I'm in there with them they sometimes butt her because I think they all want my attention t the same time and Yosi will jump up me and that must be a little weird to them I think so they chase her away. I think your right , things will probably be fine when I leave .
I peak in on them through the window and they are all peaceful,lol.

Oh ,BTW,can I give my girls Brussels sprouts ? I have a lot of fresh veggies from a farmer friend , along with turnip and broccoli.
They gave me extra for them but I wasn't sure if it was safe for them to have .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope , nobody's prego . They are all pretty much around the same age too ,between 8-10 months , no older.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I had to come over here and keep an eye on you lol..
On a serious note. I wont' put miss dot in with bailey and emma because of the same thing so i have her with amyah and Chloe who are 6 1/2 months and 7 months (oh my gosh it just hit me, my babies aren't really babies anymore *sob) I would put her with at least one goat or back with the herd since she's an adult and not pg..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I had to come over here and keep an eye on you lol..
> On a serious note. I wont' put miss dot in with bailey and emma because of the same thing so i have her with amyah and Chloe who are 6 1/2 months and 7 months (oh my gosh it just hit me, my babies aren't really babies anymore *sob) I would put her with at least one goat or back with the herd since she's an adult and not pg..


Well jayln, she stole me from the other thread!(; lol but I say she's fine..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

TRAITOR!!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> TRAITOR!!!!!!


......:0 
Nooooooooo my bad, she borrowed me! Lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww me forgives ya


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> aww me forgives ya


Yay!!! Lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Yay!!! Lol


 Where is our favorite bird lady anyway..she's always griping at me for starting threads then runnin off..geez..don't think i'm cuttin her any slack either..laura get your chunky butt back on here..we is sooooo lonely without ya..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Where is our favorite bird lady anyway..she's always griping at me for starting threads then runnin off..geez..don't think i'm cuttin her any slack either..laura get your chunky butt back on here..we is sooooo lonely without ya..


Haha! We're pretty much talkin to ourselfs here!!;P
But I don't think we're crazy!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I would go with your gut, you know your kids, if you think things will be fine, put them together it's already -2 here, so I think some snuggle buddies may be in order, plus once its dark I'm sure all will be well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  Yes , Jodi , Karen also mentioned that once the lights are out , they will just find their own spots and sleep anyways.
And were up at light and feeding everyone , so its not like she will be alone long without being checked up on. But I can say I went out already and peeked in , lol. She was cuddled right up between her BFF Tricky and Lilly  Who were cuddled up Pixie , Dixie and Bunny 
Who were cuddled up with the twins , Daisy and Dasha , Jennie and Rosita  So yes , there was a adorable pile of goaties 
I can just imagine how nice and cozy warm it must be in between all of them , lolol. And I opened two bales of straw just for this occasion , so there would be plenty of nice spots for them. I usually just have the straw on one side of the barn , thats their sleeping area and on Yosi's stall , but now the whole barn is covered in nice deep straw .
I wanted to lay right next to them , lolol.

Anyways , this is her first night with the big girls. Im like a nervous wreck ,lol. Its like sending your kid off to kinder class for the first 
time , lolol 
Thank you for all your opinions , I really wanted some input so I can calm my nerves , lolol

Ill let you know how her sleepover went , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

well , this morning they were all in a pile again , lolol
I couldnt find Yosi , my heart jumped out of my mouth , but her head popped up when she heard me , she was with her Tricky and Pixie , lol.

I think they will be fine together , but I'll still be a wreck about it going up at weird times of the night to check on them.
I swear , last night I was hysterical laughing at Rosita , my LaMancha.
She is very attached to me ( I wuv her ) and she is always right behind me , lol. Anyways , when I shone a small light in the barn , she was up against the window with her nose fogging it all up on me so I couldnt see , lolol. So I went to another window , but sure enough , she was there giving me the funniest look , lol . I was rolling...
After that chaos , they all got up and I just tiptoed away


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I bet you didn't sleep that well last night thinking about our goats?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> well , this morning they were all in a pile again , lolol
> I couldnt find Yosi , my heart jumped out of my mouth , but her head popped up when she heard me , she was with her Tricky and Pixie , lol.
> 
> I think they will be fine together , but I'll still be a wreck about it going up at weird times of the night to check on them.
> ...


Dont they just make your heart skip a beat with all the love.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> well , this morning they were all in a pile again , lolol
> I couldnt find Yosi , my heart jumped out of my mouth , but her head popped up when she heard me , she was with her Tricky and Pixie , lol.
> 
> I think they will be fine together , but I'll still be a wreck about it going up at weird times of the night to check on them.
> ...


You crack me up..:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't worry -- she looks like a tough little girl, and I'm sure they'll all snuggle up peacefully together.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your right Jodi , I didnt sleep too well. I even have my window open a little on top so in case something happens out by the barn , I will hear 
it , lol. Not that I would hear anything inside , but just until I get a baby monitor , lolol. Then I will be sitting up listening to them instead of sleeping . Gotta rethink that idea , lol

Why are goats just the cutest things in the world ?
And how do they just wrap your heart around their little hooves ?
Somebody please tell me !!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They give unconditional love..fill our days with always something to do..and are really good listeners unlike people who want to talk back lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , your right WHF , they do 
My hubs brought Yosi in the house for a couple of minutes tonight !
He told me someone was here to see me and right then and there I knew something was up because not one dog barked , lol
But , there was Josi walking around my kitchen like she lived there her whole life , lol. That little one is something else !
After looking at her reflection on the dishwasher , we went back out , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Christy , I would like your post a couple of thousand times more but sadly I can only do that once 
Are you excited or what ? I bet you cant wait to get your LaMancha !!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

OH MY GOSH..you don't even know how excited..i've never even seen a lamancha in real life so i'm excited enough about just seeing one..much less bring a sweetie home..I get token sat..yipppeeee i can't wait..I just love my goats..i wish i could afford a hundred lol..course then i'd get no rest..could you imagine all the petting and loving on with a hundred..i'd be exhausted hehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant wait to see this Token 
I love how excited you are , lolol.
And yes , it would be a task , but im sure you would be able to love and cuddle 100 goats ! I know I could do it , lolol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to post a thread wiht his pic ok..and yes i'm excited lol


----------

